# reptile predator



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

what I killed at work today


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey wvc, there's a user called huntinglonewolf whose looking for some rattlers if you're not wanting to keep it


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like he's big enough for a belt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Small one but still a belt, tried one when I was a kid, didn't taste very good!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a small one ,about 33in. but a dead one. That makes 7 that has being killed in that area since first of the week.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the way they taste if u fry them and put ketchup on them, In Abiline if u bring a live 6ft rattler in they give u $5000


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Doesn't EVERYTHING taste good with ketchup? Bahahaha! Got any big plans this weekend, RoughNeck?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Well since its 11:00 and im on here chatting I guess not have to get ready to go back to work on Monday, what about you ebbs?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Work tomorrow then off Monday. Gonna try and bust some dogs on Monday evening.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Doesn't EVERYTHING taste good with ketchup? Bahahaha! Got any big plans this weekend, RoughNeck?


don't for get the texas pete:glutton:


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Iam not going to be touching any live rattle snake.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Roughneck where in Abilene? This could be a profitable venture if those prices are right.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Roughneck where in Abilene? This could be a profitable venture if those prices are right.


It was a sign at the gun store I think I got the number off of it cause we r always running across big ones so I took the # down. If you want it just let me know and maybe we can go hunt them down cause I know of some good spots around here with a bunch of them, but snake hunting is something you dont really do by yourself in case someone gets bit.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not infavor of being bit thats for sure. I have hunted with some friends in Okla for some rattlesnake round ups. Diffinitly keeps you on your toes. Dont step on a stick it creates several kinds of movement.LOL


----------

